# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Phát hiện trojan tống tiền thế hệ mới

## phimlen1

*Thế hệ trojan tống tiền mới nguy hiểm hơn nhiều vì sử dụng hệ thống mạng ẩn danh TOR và có cách thức mã hóa mạnh mẽ hơn.
*
*[replacer_img]
*
Trojan tống tiền (_ransomware_) là những loại phần mềm độc hại, khó chịu nhất bởi chúng có khả năng mã hóa dữ liệu người dùng sau đó đòi tiền chuộc để giải mã. Hình thức giao dịch mà kẻ xấu ưa chuộng, thường dùng chính là sử dụng các loại tiền tệ tự do như _Bitcoin_. Trong hầu hết các trường hợp bị lây nhiễm, việc tiêu diệt _ransomware_ không khó, song điều này không giúp người dùng lấy lại những dữ liệu quý giá của mình.

Gần đây, làn sóng ransomware thậm chí còn nguy hiểm hơn khi Kaspersky vừa thông báo phát hiện một mố đe dọa mới tên gọi _CTB-Locker_ còn được biết đến với tên gọi _Critroni_ hay Onion là loại ransomware sử dụng hệ thốngmạng ẩn danh TOR. _Trend Micro_ cũng cho biết vừa phát hiện một loại trojan tống tiền Crytoblocker mới được xem như là thế hệ tiếp nối của CryptoLocker; và các khách hàng của Synology hiện là mục tiêu của thế hệ ransomware mới này.

_Stu Sjouwerman,_ CEO của _KnowBe4_ (_công ty chuyên đào tạo nâng cao nhận thức về bảo mật_) cho biết thêm rằng thế hệ trojan tống tiền CTB-Locker mới rất có thể bắt nguồn từ một quốc gia Đông Âu như _Romania_ hay _Ukaraine_ vì một số trường hợp lây nhiễm đầu tiên được phát hiện ở Nga. Các tội phạm Nga không bao giờ tấn công chính quốc gia của mình vì nếu như thế họ sẽ ngay lập tức bị các cơ quan an ninh bắt giữ.

Sở dĩ trojan tống tiền thế hệ mới nguy hiểm hơn vì theo như KnowBe4, CTB-Locker sử dụng hệ thống mạng ẩn danh TOR để điều khiển các máy chủ tấn công (_C&C server_) nên rất khó để có thể đánh chặn. CTB-Locker còn có khả năng nén dữ liệu trước khi mã hóa. Thêm vào đó, trojan tống tiền thế hệ mới còn sử dụng phương thức mã hóa _Elliptic_ _Curve Diffie-Hellman_ vốn ít được sử dụng nhưng lại là cách thức mã hóa rất mạnh. Đặc biệt, _CTB-Locker_ được xây dựng như là một phần mềm thương mại, nên có thể được buôn bán rộng khắp trong thế giới tội phạm mạng.

Như đã từng nói trước đây, cách tốt nhất giúp người dùng tự bảo vệ trước ransomware chính là không mở các email đính kèm đáng ngờ mà không kiểm tra virus trước. Bên cạnh đó, cũng không nên tải các phần mềm từ những trang web không rõ nguồn gốc. Và hãy tập cho mình thói quen thường xuyên sao lưu dữ liệu cá nhân ở nhiều vị trí khác nhau (_online cũng như offline_) để đảm bảo luôn có một bản sao dự phòng ngay cả khi _ransomware_ tàn phá hệ thống của bạn.

----------

